# Donkey cruelty



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Animals Petition: Van Horn Texas Chamber of Commerce: DONKEY ROPING MUST BE STOPPED | Change.org

Can't people think of better things to do? Please consider signing the petition.


----------

